# BOA breakage?



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Has anyone had one snap before? Broke my upper one on the flow talon today and luckily a shop had replacement for 20 bucks.

Strange it happened on the uppers as they always get covered by my pants.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Shit happens. Anything and everything can break and murphy's law says it's most likely to happen at the most inopportune moment.

Boas breaking isn't exactly common, but certainly not unheard of.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Happens occasionally - hell, pretty much everything breaks at some point. Definitely much less common than traditional laces fraying or breaking - but a bit more hassle to deal with.

And that shop made some good coin of you - Boa provides replacement cables for free.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> And that shop made some good coin of you - Boa provides replacement cables for free.


But, if you're on the mountain and they break, you don't have much of a choice if you don't have a replacement. $20 beats packing it in and heading home.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Thats what you get for not picking me up this morning on your way out there.:laugh:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> But, if you're on the mountain and they break, you don't have much of a choice if you don't have a replacement. $20 beats packing it in and heading home.


I don't really see the issue. Just carry a spare cable - just like having a spare shoelace.


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

I've been riding my 32 STW Boas pretty hard this year and haven't had a single problem. They came with an extra cable too.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Knob or cable? You name it I've broken it on Boa. Shit happens when you get radical. I still trust the system over a lace any day of the week.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I had to replace a cable on my first pair of boots because I would support the board with my back foot on the chair, and I wasn't very careful about it. Occasionally the board edge would hit the cable on the top of my foot. Over time it cut some strands and the cable frayed. I replaced it before it went completely, but it was a lesson about being careful with that.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> And that shop made some good coin of you - Boa provides replacement cables for free.


Don't doubt it. But no choice there lol


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Knob or cable? You name it I've broken it on Boa. Shit happens when you get radical. I still trust the system over a lace any day of the week.


Just cable. I think I would have been upset if the knob broke. I still like it for the easy of use.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wait a cable broke and they charged you 20 bucks? WTF boa gives shops free parts kits. Seriously sorry you got ass raped on a fucking cable, a knob I would understand. I snapped a knob off in the outback of Keystone when I fell off a rock drop and tumbled through a rock field. Best advice I can give you is contact boa and get a spare cable you keep in your wallet. I carry that and a tool in there at all times.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Wait a cable broke and they charged you 20 bucks? WTF boa gives shops free parts kits. Seriously sorry you got ass raped on a fucking cable, a knob I would understand. I snapped a knob off in the outback of Keystone when I fell off a rock drop and tumbled through a rock field. Best advice I can give you is contact boa and get a spare cable you keep in your wallet. I carry that and a tool in there at all times.


^^ What he said - incidentally the same as what I said previously.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Just checked out my boots and could use a new lace. Ordered that and a new coiler assembly and it cost me $0.00 to be shipped to Canada. :yahoo:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll double check later today, but I'm pretty sure it says right on the BOA parts box that retailers are not to charge customers for the parts. In that case you got charged for labor. Changing any cable on any boa dial shouldn't take longer than 5 minutes. That's horseshit. If that's your only shop I suggest getting a dial and a couple cables from BOA directly and never dealing with that shop again for repairs. Also I'd personally go in and talk to the manager.


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

I had a pair of Ride Jacksons, snapped the boa know off on a tree run at whistler, went to every single shop on the mountain and none of them had the new boa knobs to fit that specific shoe, was going to have to wait for a new one to come in by mail, not impressed. Bought new boots.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Laces are super difficult and fail so hard! I'm hella on the reverse technology with this stuff. I get BOA, I just don't get why unless it is only fit. Convenience is just dumb. Don't get BOA cuz your lazy. I've heard BA say they fit better on his camel toes than normal laces, so, sure that's a good reason. Pretty sure 90% of the people who buy snowboard boots have no clue what is a good fit, and of those people about 90% are impressed by the tech and convenience of a system they absolutely do not need. I would use them again, but not without trepidation, which my laces do not cause.

I had BOAs that broke and when I tried to fix em with the free cable the knob mechanism would not release the broken cable until I completely destroyed it and threw the boots in the trash. To be fair they never fit me right so I was just waiting for that day lol.

Its like having BOA on a hiking shoe or trail runner....really? You can throw their commercials in my face all day, if you have static line(not stretchy) for shoelaces, my simple mind just fails to grasp it. It's like "hey we took your shoelaces and made them all starwarzy", "do they work different?", "well, no, not unless they fit better somehow"...headscratcher....


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the advice on the spare parts guys. Will order some tomorrow. I just never considered breakage in resort. 

I'm sure the shop will fix for nominal fee for locals in Revy, but us out of towners are just walking tourist dollar signs.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Thats what you get for not picking me up this morning on your way out there.:laugh:


lol would this be a bad time to tell you I had the best run ever today? :yahoo:

We still got to meet up sometime. If you want to go Revy I know at least one group going in March. Can send you the info if you want.


----------

